# Need to be able to do different fonts/ colors



## Dogmd (Mar 28, 2008)

I can't change my fonts or change my font colors...  does anyone have any idea how to do this?


----------



## Dogmd (Apr 5, 2008)

BUMPING!!!!  I WANT TO GO BOLD!!!


----------



## Allandra (Apr 5, 2008)

Let me check your account.


----------



## Dogmd (Apr 5, 2008)

gracias chica!!!


----------



## aya221912 (Apr 5, 2008)

Allandra said:


> Let me check your account.


 

Hi, Allandra.  It's the newbie.  Will you check my account?  What do I need to do?  Thnx!


----------



## Allandra (Apr 5, 2008)

Dogmd said:


> gracias chica!!!




You're welcome.


----------



## Allandra (Apr 5, 2008)

aya221912 said:


> Hi, Allandra.  It's the newbie.  Will you check my account?  What do I need to do?  Thnx!


There's nothing wrong with your account.

You already have the option of changing your font, font color, font size when you post.


----------



## aya221912 (Apr 5, 2008)

*I see, Thanks!  *


----------



## discobiscuits (Apr 5, 2008)

Dogmd said:


> I can't change my fonts or change my font colors...  does anyone have any idea how to do this?


Hi Dogmd! Well u've probably figured it out by now, but if not...
When u open a reply window look in the upper right corner u will see a tiny box with an A in it. If u click on it yor editor will open and u enter your own bulletin board code. Even if u don't activate the editor use the B I U keys over top of the reply window. If I was not using a pda I would do a screen print.


----------



## Allandra (Apr 5, 2008)

jenniferohjenny said:


> Hi Dogmd! Well u've probably figured it out by now, but if not...
> When u open a reply window look in the upper right corner u will see a tiny box with an A in it. If u click on it yor editor will open and u enter your own bulletin board code. Even if u don't activate the editor use the B I U keys over top of the reply window. If I was not using a pda I would do a screen print.


I had to go in and change her account settings for it to show up.  I already fixed it for her.  So, she's cool now.


----------



## A.Marie (Apr 29, 2008)

Allandra said:


> I had to go in and change her account settings for it to show up.  I already fixed it for her.  So, she's cool now.



Can you fix mine to?  I tried to go bold the other day and it wouldn't do it.


----------



## Jas123 (Jan 24, 2009)

just testing my capability to change my font


----------



## nuance7 (Aug 11, 2009)

Would you mine checking my account so i can change fonts, etc.  Thanks


----------



## Nappy_in_the_City (Sep 29, 2009)

I also need help with this and changing my about me information, thanks.


----------



## Nappy_in_the_City (Sep 30, 2009)

Nappy_in_the_City said:


> I also need help with this and changing my about me information, thanks.



bumping for an answer


----------



## beverly (Sep 30, 2009)

nappy in the city your account has been updated


----------



## blackbarbie (Oct 11, 2009)

Maybe someone can help me. A couple of months ago something really weird happened to my screen as I was typing a response. I don't know if I hit the wrong button or what, but the writing on the entire screen got smaller. 

Also, as I am typing this message (and any others that I type), I no longer have the option to change the font, italicize, bold, insert smilies, or anything of that nature. I don't even see the "edit" features at the top of the box that I am typing in. I have searched and clicked everything on the site to see what the problem could be but I have come up with nothing.

Can someone help?

Thanks in advance.

BB


----------



## beverly (Oct 13, 2009)

blackbarbie - and all - if you find that you have this particular problem, I will need for you guys * TO SUBMIT A TICKET *, the link to which is in my signature. Trust me I am here to help, unfortunately due to the high work load I have, (tickets, random emails & PM's, and other administrative duties for this site)  the ticket system helps me to organize and solve your problems. I am going to lock this thread to encourage everyone to submit tickets for only this particular type of problem. This particular problem occurs randomly to a very small percentage of subscribed members and I have to manually fix it.


----------

